# Photos from Passover Seder



## Rebbetzin (Apr 22, 2011)

This year my husband asked one of the families with four very talented young ladies if they could come up with something to do for the Passover. He left it completely up to them what they would do. And the girls wrote a play! It was so good! They covered all the highlights of the story! 

Rather than duplicate the effort, I will just post the Facebook album where the photos can be seen. Each one has a caption.

We were so proud of them!!

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/fbx/?set=a.10150165994139861.312714.587369860&l=e3471b6f8e


----------



## DonnaBelle (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for those lovely photos of a Passover Play!!  I can tell the old folks are really enjoying the young ones!!

My grandchildren are Jewish, (my daughter is too!  A Jew by choice!! Not by accident (so says the Rabbi)

They are fluent in Hebrew, and are a joy in my life!!  

DonnaBelle


----------

